# RTA open on Saturday?



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Is the RTA (and specifically Tasjeel) open this Saturday? I'm wondering because of the holiday.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Most likely... they are actually 24hours a day now.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

